

Zoe Quinn launches an anti-harassment group, Crash Override - kalspach
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2015/01/20/gamergate-victim-zoe-quinn-launches-anti-online-harassment-site/

======
ryan-c
For anyone who doesn't get the reference, "Crash Override" was a handle used
by the male protagonist in Hackers[1].

1\.
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113243/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113243/)

------
angersock
Flagged. Registration wall. :(

EDIT:

Unflagged, was looking at wrong tab, like an idiot.

